# Question re R7 with EF 1.4x II and EF 100-400 IS II?



## PostmanPat (Jul 23, 2022)

If I upgrade from a 7DMkII to a R7 and use my EF Extender & 100-400 IS II am I still restricted in the number of usable AF points.? I am assuming using eye focus is not possible?
I do not see any detail on this in the R7 user guide unlike the 7DMkII or 5DMkIV manuals which cover this topic in detail.


----------



## AlanF (Jul 23, 2022)

PostmanPat said:


> If I upgrade from a 7DMkII to a R7 and use my EF Extender & 100-400 IS II am I still restricted in the number of usable AF points.? I am assuming using eye focus is not possible?
> I do not see any detail on this in the R7 user guide unlike the 7DMkII or 5DMkIV manuals which cover this topic in detail.


If you mean eyeAF, then it is fully operational as are all the AF points.


----------

